# Moving a Piano



## 76Trombones

I need to move a grand piano from one room to another. The two rooms are on different levels--the room the piano is currently in is two steps lower than the hallway, and then the room it's going into is two steps lower than the hallway. So it needs to go up two stairs and then down two stairs. All hardwood floors.

Should I try to do this myself, or hire a professional piano mover? This is a big piano (a Steinway Model D). Would a professional piano mover be willing to take on a small job like this?


----------



## Krummhorn

Hire a professional mover ... do not attempt to do this yourself. Professional movers do this for a living and they have all the right tools (skids, dollies, etc) and muscle power to properly move an instrument of this size. 

The legs and the lyre must be removed and the piano placed on its side on a moving skid for transport. Don't risk injuring yourself; it's well worth the money spent to have a professional do this task for you.


----------



## Jos

I second Krummhorns advice.
Normal upright pianos are doable (done it six times, once including stairs !!), but for a grand piano: leave it to the pro's.


----------



## Pugg

Jos said:


> I second Krummhorns advice.
> Normal upright pianos are doable (done it six times, once including stairs !!), but for a grand piano: leave it to the pro's.


And I second, Krummhorns and Jos advice.
Better save then sorry.


----------



## pcnog11

Steinway Model D is a big investment. You only trust investment to professionals.


----------



## DavidA

These two guys could do the job!


----------

